# Scratching around eye and side of face area?



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

My new puppy Lulu has been scratching around eye and side of face area. She also licks a lot on front legs. When we first adopted her last week we took her to vets to get her all checked out and the vet did a scraping of her skin near her ears and top of head to check for hair follicle lice, etc.. because she said her hair was a little thin looking in that area and around her eyes too. But the scraping came back negative. Nothing was found. I'm wondering if it could be just dry skin? 
If anyone has suggestions it would be greatly appreciated. I thought about putting her on puppy omega vitamins of some sort and if it continues of course I will call vet. With her being a stray and then being put in a shelter who knows what the poor little baby was eating. Her foster mommy put her on Wellness puppy food(wet and dry) and that is what I have kept her on.
She does have light hazel/green eyes and I wonder if the thinner hair around her eye area is just the normal way it looks? 
Also I can't bathe her just yet because she is getting over kennel cough, but the oatmeal shampoo I have shoud maybe help.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

my mums puppy dexter did that for a while it was a ligh scratch that he had o hes eyeball from a cat or puppy at the breeders


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

It is the hair area around her eyes that looks thin and this is where she scratches...I did call the vet and made an appt. for tommorrow.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Because of her poor background, I'd be suspicious that what you describe is a fungal infection, ring worm. It is characteristically seen around eye and face area.
It is good that your vet took a scrape, but unfortunately it is not uncommon to get a false negative response, even when the animal is infected.

Hopefully this is not the case, but if your vet can't come up with anything else...Work on building up her immune system, good quality food etc.

Has she recently been vaccinated, this might be a response to that even. I know I always say it! But if you have a holistic/homeopathic vet in your area, ask to be referred. That's what I would do 

I have had a lot of animals come in with fungal infection when involved with rescue. It can be passed on to humans so good hygiene is imperative.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Rosiesmum....Thanks for the info. I did take her back for a recheck today and the vet could not seem to find the cause. She did say her immune system probably needs to be built up and dry skin and allergies possible. She did have vaccinations 2 weeks ago and got spayed at that time also and had kennel cough on top of all of that. Poor baby..
She is doing really well now..running, playing, eating good, etc... She has been on ammoxicillin and kennel cough is gone.
We have put her on Omega 3 vitamin liquid that also has Vit. E and when I am able to bath her, the doctor said to put some colloidal oatmeal powder in the water. Also to not use fabric softener or strong laundry detergent on her bedding. If this does not help then I'm getting another opinion...


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Your vet seems well clued up, I am sure your little girl will soon be okay.
It takes them time to get over a bad start in life, but they are resilient little things


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

carrera does this all the time especially in the mornings, i think its from dry skin. she is always having issues with her skin, we have her on 1000 mg of fish oil a day, and also try to give her wet food once a day, shes still really itchy. shes happy other wise though. but when i see her doing it sometimes i help her out and give her ears a good rub/scratch down,shes loooves that. 

around her ears is where carrera gets a lot of dry skin, if you seperate lulu's fur do you see any flakes in that area? if you think its dry skin try not to let her lick it, that probably doesnt help. and around her eyes might continue to get dry from any moisture/drainage coming from her eyes and then drying up. just like with people, the more and more you wash your hands the dryer they get afterwards.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

carrera said:


> carrera does this all the time especially in the mornings, i think its from dry skin. she is always having issues with her skin, we have her on 1000 mg of fish oil a day, and also try to give her wet food once a day, shes still really itchy. shes happy other wise though. but when i see her doing it sometimes i help her out and give her ears a good rub/scratch down,shes loooves that.
> 
> around her ears is where carrera gets a lot of dry skin, if you seperate lulu's fur do you see any flakes in that area? if you think its dry skin try not to let her lick it, that probably doesnt help. and around her eyes might continue to get dry from any moisture/drainage coming from her eyes and then drying up. just like with people, the more and more you wash your hands the dryer they get afterwards.


Thats interesting info. Thanks.


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

nadia scratches everywhere...... it kinda sounds the same with your baby and mine. except mine is REALLY losing hair...eek.


----------

